# Lightsabers are ********!



## Dirty Dog

Discuss...


----------



## K-man

You're wrong?


----------



## hussaf

discuss?  discuss what points?


----------



## Dirty Dog

I just wondered if anybody would disagree with Master Ken. I didn't think so, but it was remotely possible.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

I kept expecting them to have Billy's arm get cut off, but I guess they blew the special effects budget on the flashlights.


----------



## Dirty Dog

I always had the impression that their budget consists of "everybody empty the change out of your pockets"...

Maybe someone can tell us how grappling would be an effective counter to this attack?
Or about how both of them are using incorrect grips?


----------



## K-man

Here is an example of how good these things really are, and they must be real because they are on YouTube.






Of course we haven't got the new fangled ones with the smart handles yet but the old ones are still pretty effective. If you look carefully you can also see how it ties in with bo and jo kata.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Dirty Dog said:


> Maybe someone can tell us how grappling would be an effective counter to this attack?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Yeah, but can light sabers protect you from someone with a military assault weapon, i.e., firearm?


----------



## donald1

cali_tkdbruin said:


> Yeah, but can light sabers protect you from someone with a military assault weapon, i.e., firearm?



yea...im pretty sure master ken has already done it...


----------



## Transk53

OMG, my bubble has broken. There not real!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I dunno....seems to make perfect sense to me.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Tonys argument includes bikinis, so he wins...


----------



## Transk53

Bob Hubbard said:


> I dunno....seems to make perfect sense to me.



Brilliant


----------



## donald1

Transk53 said:


> OMG, my bubble has broken. There not real!!


yes, but im sure everyone here is just joking around having a good laugh or two


----------



## Transk53

Yeah no worries  They are fascinating theory.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Transk53 said:


> OMG, my bubble has broken. There not real!!



Yes, they are real! I have it on good authority from Santa Claus and some guy who saw *Star Trek* once that they're real.


----------



## Transk53

Dirty Dog said:


> Yes, they are real! I have it on good authority from Santa Claus and some guy who saw *Star Trek* once that they're real.



Yeah, I just knew you would come up with this  Mmm, referencing Star Trek with Star Wars!!, oh dear lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Dirty Dog said:


> Tonys argument includes bikinis, so he wins...


I photographed a Penthouse Pet.  

Do I win?


----------



## Dirty Dog

Bob Hubbard said:


> I photographed a Penthouse Pet.
> 
> Do I win?



You know the rules...

Pictures, or it never happened.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Dirty Dog said:


> You know the rules...
> 
> Pictures, or it never happened.


Yeah, but those pics are against the TOS. 

Also, Batman.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Bob Hubbard said:


> Yeah, but those pics are against the TOS.



Piffle. We have an area just for that!



Bob Hubbard said:


> Also, Batman.



Bikinis beat Batman too...


----------



## donald1

Dirty Dog said:


> Piffle. We have an area just for that!
> 
> 
> 
> Bikinis beat Batman too...



i guess you do have a point there


----------



## PhotonGuy

Surely people won't take you seriously when you talk about lightsabers.


----------



## Transk53

PhotonGuy said:


> Surely people won't take you seriously when you talk about lightsabers.



Why not. The fiction leads to science taking notice.


----------



## donald1

PhotonGuy said:


> Surely people won't take you seriously when you talk about lightsabers.



I dont think anyone here is taking is seriously... just having fun passing a few jokes here and there


----------



## drop bear

PhotonGuy said:


> Surely people won't take you seriously when you talk about lightsabers.



Correct.

Wolverine claws on the other hand will always get respect.


----------



## PhotonGuy

drop bear said:


> Wolverine claws on the other hand will always get respect.



From my experience, those don't either. Not on this board.


----------



## drop bear

PhotonGuy said:


> From my experience, those don't either. Not on this board.



Probably but you cant take these things too seriously.


----------



## Transk53

drop bear said:


> Probably but you cant take these things too seriously.



Yep, but the underline still counts


----------



## Carol

May the Fourth be with you all


----------



## PhotonGuy

Well lightsabers are good for home defense.


----------

